# Need a curing rack!!!



## memphishiker (Jan 9, 2013)

Soap is taking over our apartment.  We officially have no where to eat!!  Any suggestions for curing rack.  Heard about shoe racks and racks fron Lowes. thanks for any help!


----------



## Mraya (Jan 9, 2013)

If you are handy my husband built me a rake using old refigerator racks. He asked our Apt maintence man if he was throwing out any old units and took the racks. He made a wooden frame for them and we stake them in our walkin closet.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 9, 2013)

We use Edsal Boltless Rivet Shelving from Sam's Club. They are great, and one holds so much! We paid about $65 per unit.


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive been thinking about trying to find racks from a dishwasher. But if i cant they sell bookshelves for $20-30 (20 for small 30 for huge) bookshelves at target


----------



## jax1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

i use plastic vegetable trays which i glean for free from our local market man or even the supermarkets, they're free and the shops are always glad to get rid of them, plus they stack - they stack waaaay high!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 9, 2013)

jax1962 said:


> i use plastic vegetable trays which i glean for free from our local market man or even the supermarkets, they're free and the shops are always glad to get rid of them, plus they stack - they stack waaaay high!



Hmm thats a great idea!


----------



## sweethavenarts (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got a sweater drying rack, with the added bonus of a fan!! This is it... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-Quick-Dry-4-Shelf-Garment-Drying-Station/5984252 but I paid 20 dollars for it at my local grocery store. I originally bought it to dry yarn and fiber.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

I bought 3 plastic shelving units from wallyworld that has the holes in each shelf.  Works great.  I have them lined up along the wall in my spare room.  They aren't full of soap, I only have 1 with soap on it, the other 2 have my soaping supplies and utencils stacked on them.  One for ingredients; oils, butters, FO, and colorants, and the other has pots, pans, piping accessories, and molds and various plastic containers that I plan on using in the future.......


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 9, 2013)

All sounds like good options no too many choices???  I need to find the right one that still doesn't look a mess since all of my soap stuff will probably be in the dining room.  Hopefully the soap will look like ART!!!


----------



## robertw98144 (Jan 10, 2013)

I went to Lowe's and bought a plastic shelf unit for $28. 4 large shelves, cheap and very stable. Then I pointed a fan at it, and put a small eva-dry dehumidifier in the room near the shelves.


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep still not sure what to get but I have a lot more choices now.  I need some where to "hide" my soap so our apartment isn't one big Soapin' studio.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 18, 2013)

My main rack is a baker's rack - I stack soap on the top rack and then the main shelf and the shelves below hold all of my soaping materials.  Otherwise I buy smaller 2-3 shelf wire racks and stash them whereever I can.

Also consider buying wire shelves that you mount directly to the wall.  If your finances are tight, you can buy 1-2 shelves at a time.  I think they're around $12-15 each at a hardware store, plus $1-2 for the mounting hardware.


----------



## rodeogal (Jan 21, 2013)

I am glad someone posted about using a fan!  I have wondered about that.  I have my soap on a plastic shelving unit from Home Depot.  It holds a lot of soap.  Right now I have about 200 bars on it.  I think I will try the fan trick.


----------



## Ntsc (Feb 10, 2013)

I use wire shelf racks that you can buy from most any big box store. Air circulate freely and you can get a lot of soap on one rack.


----------



## paillo (Feb 14, 2013)

Ntsc said:


> I use wire shelf racks that you can buy from most any big box store. Air circulate freely and you can get a lot of soap on one rack.



This is what I do too. Added benefit is that they're classy looking and my soap looks really pretty in them  So I don't mind that they take up a slice of the entire hallway, a lot of the living room wall space, and most of a small bathroom 

I just missed a great deal -- rats -- a general store that was going out of business and selling dozens of wire racks at really low prices. Might want to check out local businesses who use these and ask who their suppliers are?


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 26, 2013)

If you buy two of the rack at Lowes or Home Depot with plastic legs, you can cut the legs in half and have ten shelves in the space of 5 shelves. Instead of 12 inch space between you have 6 inches between the shelves.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> If you buy two of the rack at Lowes or Home Depot with plastic legs, you can cut the legs in half and have ten shelves in the space of 5 shelves. Instead of 12 inch space between you have 6 inches between the shelves.



Where do you get the extra shelves?  


Righ tnow I am just using my hall closet and also a 5-shelf bookshelf in my room.  The bookshelf uses those metal pins to hold shelves up and is a djustable, so I will eventually be able to put 4 more shelves on it. I worry about what may happen come summer though. My room is the hottest room in the house and is an absolute oven in the summer time, sometimes it has been hotter in my room then outside. Where is a good place to keep soap cool... probably back in the hall closet.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 27, 2013)

Where do you get the extra shelves?  
I know this is a crude drawing. But you take two units and make one with twice the shelves.


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

Total cost $25, Total time 40 minutes, Totally Awesome!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 27, 2013)

christinak said:


> Total cost $25, Total time 40 minutes, Totally Awesome!



What are the plans? If I could make 2 of those. I'd have alot of room to cure soap.


----------



## christinak (Mar 27, 2013)

I just bought 8 - 6' boards.  I can't remember the dimensions off hand and Im not there to measure at the moment.  They were only like 3 bucks each.  I kept the sides 6' tall and cut the rest of the boards 2' long.  It's as easy as that.  You can make them any dimension you want.  I made them so I could stand the soaps on their sides.  That made for the most room and allowed for tops of different sizes


----------



## lsg (Mar 28, 2013)

Have you seen the curing rack that hangs on the wall?  What a great space saver.  Here is the link:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/my-ultra-roomy-drying-rack-33304/


----------



## Nevada (Mar 29, 2013)

Built a _Filter Fan_ out a simple box fan and a Allergen Filter. 
The fan is pushing air through the filter. 
Some smart guy told me that its better than the fan sucking air through the filter. Eh, what ever lifts your skirt. 
Reduces the dust and pollen floating around, not to mention the cooling currents is better for your Curing Curds of Cleanliness.

Recovering Roy


----------

